# Bluetooth 4.0 and aptx



## palhenf

Does all bluetooth 4.0 include aptx support? I have bluetooth 4.0 via Intel AC 7260 wifi card, but it says nowhere that it supports aptx.
  
 If I don't have aptx support, is there another PCI half mini express card with ac wifi and bluetooth aptx available?


----------



## cel4145

No. AptX is a proprietary technology that has to be licensed from the company that designs it, and so not all bluetooth incorporates it.


----------



## palhenf

Does Intel AC 7265 wifi support aptx?
  
 Which devices support aptx lossless?


----------



## cel4145

palhenf said:


> Does Intel AC 7265 wifi support aptx?
> 
> Which devices support aptx lossless?




Devices that support Aptx will list Aptx in their specs.


----------



## RonaldDumsfeld

Here is a link to all products using apt-x.
  
http://www.aptx.com/products/browse/categories
  
 Although in my experience Apt-x isn't really all that. It's simply a proprietry codec licensed from CSR which has run a successful publicity campaign. You won;t be able to tell the difference  in most circumstances. If you could tell by ear alone then they wouldn't need to display a purple light (both red and blue on together) when Apt-x was operational would they?.


----------

